# [After Effects] Tutorial via Camtasia Studio



## Bypass41 (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe mir nun Camtasia Studio durch meinen Arbeitgeber angefordert. Wie sind nun die redaktionellen Anforderungen, damit ich mal ein Tutorial(AFX) bei euch einstellen kann ?

Mit der Bitte um Antwort

Bypass41


----------



## Vincent (29. Oktober 2003)

Du bist gut, du hilfst kompetent, du siehst ab jetzt etwas mehr im Forum, wenn du genauer hinschaust  Oder Direktlink
Im neu hinzugekommenen Bereich steht genau wie alles zu machen ist.
Viel Spaß - Ich hoffe du bleibst uns lange erhalten.

edit: Ich hoffe mal insgeheim, dass die Usergroup in der du jetzt steckst auf den Thread zugreifen kann  Wenn nicht, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Oktober 2003)

Sollte jetzt auf jeden Fall funktionieren - hab's extra nochmal überprüft!


----------



## Bypass41 (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo und herzlichen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Bypass41 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

das ging ja ratz fatz. Erstes Tut online. Hoffe nur es nützt irgendeinem.


----------



## Vincent (1. November 2003)

Sauber!


----------

